# How Do You feel about having online access to your medical records?



## caregiverrelief (Apr 12, 2015)

I am working on a project. There is a big "Blue Button" Initiative with Medicare that is promoting that seniors access their medical records and take more responsibility for their health care. 

There is a movement to go to a mobile health platform. Where the smart phone will give you access to your medical information, and store it in the cloud. The security storing information in the cloud makes it safer than storing on a computers hard drive etc. 

I would like feedback on whether or not you would feel comfortable using a personal mobile health platform? 

I appreciate your time and feed back.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2015)

Are you here to collect data from seniors for a company or corporation?


----------



## caregiverrelief (Apr 12, 2015)

Actually this is for me personally. I am reading about changes in health care and the move to be more responsible for your own health care. I am interested in writing an article about it- and just thought I would ask and see if I could get a feel for how seniors may feel about this change. As a 62 year old nurse, I see the benefits of it. I was wondering if others did too, or if it is seen as a negative. 

I write for my own site- I am a one woman show, AZ Jim. Just curious, nosy and interested.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2015)

caregiverrelief said:


> Actually this is for me personally. I am reading about changes in health care and the move to be more responsible for your own health care. I am interested in writing an article about it- and just thought I would ask and see if I could get a feel for how seniors may feel about this change. As a 62 year old nurse, I see the benefits of it. I was wondering if others did too, or if it is seen as a negative.
> 
> I write for my own site- I am a one woman show, AZ Jim. Just curious, nosy and interested.



Periodically we get people who just come to "study" us.  I hope I didn't offend you.


----------



## caregiverrelief (Apr 12, 2015)

Naw, I am not offended. To old and seasoned for that!


----------



## Lon (Apr 12, 2015)

I love it and have been using two different systems. I can access all diagnostics, meds. shots, med history, schedule appointments and more.


----------



## jujube (Apr 12, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Periodically we get people who just come to "study" us.  I hope I didn't offend you.



To paraphrase Hannibal Lector: "Some people once tried to study us.  We ate their livers with some fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 12, 2015)

I have access through MyHealtheVet to the results of all my lab tests. I take a lot of responsibility for my health and frequently order and pay for my own lab tests. 
The major motives that cause many to be concerned about the privacy of their medical records are concerns about employers and insurers seeing records. At my age these are no longer factors and I don't care who sees my records.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 12, 2015)

My health care facility makes all of this available to me online.  I prefer it this way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 12, 2015)

So far I haven't gone to doctors very much, so I don't have many medical records to keep track of.  I have Kaiser and when I do go in for bloodwork or a test, they send me results by regular mail, which I prefer.  They also have an online site and email me that my result is available for viewing, so I also use that feature.  I don't use anything close to a smart phone, so I prefer not having all my personal information on the 'cloud'.  Yes, I'm old school when it comes to those things.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 12, 2015)

I think the government has been trying, for years, to get a complete online data base of everyone's health records, which could be accessed by any health care provider...with mixed results.  Personally, I think it is a good idea.  If a person is traveling, for example, and gets ill, it would certainly enhance a doctors ability to make the proper diagnosis if he/she had access to that persons medical history.  I do, however, think that there should be safeguards in such a system so as to make such data available Only to those in the medical profession.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 12, 2015)

Both our GP and Cardiologist have patient  portals and I have no problem with it at all.


----------



## caregiverrelief (Apr 13, 2015)

Great feedback! Thank you all!


----------

